# FreeBSD 8.1 on System x3550 M3



## kapsky (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm having problem installing 8.1 on my brand new IBM x3550 M3, the unit has a SAS Controller Firmware version M1015 (MegaRaid), the problem I've encountered is that the 8.1 installer seems can't detect any HDD, but the HDD was config (as RAID1) and is in normal state on SAS controller GUI.

I haven't experienced this problem on my IBM system x3550 M2, SAS Controller firmware SR-BR10i.

Is it possible that the 8.1 version is not yet supported the x3550 M3? Or is there any other way on how can I install the v8.1 of FreeBSD.

Thank you very much.


----------



## butcher (Dec 14, 2010)

My guess is that this controller is not yet supported by FreeBSD 8. I think you can try to grab source code of mps(4) driver from FreeBSD 9 and compile it for 8.1. Probably it does support this controller.


----------



## kapsky (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks Butcher


----------



## kapsky (May 5, 2011)

Hi, seems the problem above is the same as in FreeBSD 8.2.


----------



## andrej81 (Oct 18, 2011)

How did you managed to event boot the installer on this machine? Did you use PXE or USB for booting?

I have an M5014 RAID ctrl in the machine which should be fine with the installer.


----------



## rdeiriar (Oct 26, 2011)

8.2-Stable should work on the X3550 M3, 9-Beta3 works for sure. It is, however, rather painfull to install

I will open a new thread with my findings.

Best regards,
Roberto


----------



## kapsky (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for your response.

I used to install using DVD on x3550 M3. I think the SATA Controller. So far I didn't try yet the 8.2 stable since as of now I'm running a Virtual via Linux as Host and FreeBSD as Virtual Machines.

I will try by second week of November the 8.2 version, I need to transfer first the four virtual machines running to other server.

Thanks.


----------



## rdeiriar (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi,

As I still have the X3550 in the lab, I did a quick check of the latest 8.2 snapshot in ftp.freebsd.org for you. Unfortunately, the boot process dies after printing several ATAPI_IDENTIFY messages, then it reboots.
9.0RC1 works like a charm on the system, see my other thread here for a mini-howto.

Best regards,
Roberto


----------



## andrej81 (Nov 8, 2011)

What disk controller is in the machine? Mine works fine with IBM M5014 (some LSI based one, works with mfi(4)).


----------

